# 2014 hyundai elantra



## alwahsuraj (Sep 7, 2015)

2014 HYUNDAI ELANTRA is in excellent condition with clean leather seat, Accident free,no mechanical fault, almost like brand new with good mileage 5000KM.


CONTACT alwahsuraj at hotmail dot com


----------

